# My care package



## n0ugh7_zw (2/9/14)

Just reserving a spot for my shipment from the states 

Expect many, many pics 

Got a little bored today, so decided to have a go at building coils, with paper clips 







Hope kanthal is easier to work with  guess I could have got them neater with a torch. But was really more a doodling kinda thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ShaneW (2/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Just reserving a spot for my shipment from the states
> 
> Expect many, many pics
> 
> ...



Hahaha... If you can work with those so well you gonna ace coils with Kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/9/14)

Might be getting an eVic Supreme with a Delta C3 atomizer tomorrow. Going to check out what kinda deal the guy can offer me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

Got my eVic Supreme, and the Delta C3

Much denser warmer vape than the Nautilus. Tighter draw with the air holes all the way open. Far better flavour. But I guess i've only had it for a couple hours. So its still very early  more vapor too. 

The eVic seems to have issues reading the resistance though. it fluctuates between 1.4 and 1.6 ohms for the stock C3 head thats in it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Got my eVic Supreme, and the Delta C3
> 
> Much denser warmer vape than the Nautilus. Tighter draw with the air holes all the way open. Far better flavour. But I guess i've only had it for a couple hours. So its still very early
> 
> ...


 
I am loving my Evic Supreme a little bit more every day.
I gotta say - I HIGHLY recommend you try playing with the RVW setting in the MyVapors application.

It sure is a fun little experiment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

LOL the forum is not liking me today. 

My post with the picture just vanished, and I'm getting alerts for a post, that i can't see


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

My eVic seems to have issues measuring the resistance on the C3 heads. it fluctuates between 1.4 and 1.8 ohms. 

The Delta is chucking out way more vapor than my modified nautilus.


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> My eVic seems to have issues measuring the resistance on the C3 heads. it fluctuates between 1.4 and 1.8 ohms.
> 
> The Delta is chucking out way more vapor than my modified nautilus.


 
Could be some sort of issue with the heads.
Could also be faulty Evic...

I had that same thing, but not on the Evic - happened on my Ohm meter.
Turned out that one of my legs was making contact with the base further down the leg periodically.
Just lifted the lil coil up and bent the leg a bit, all sorted.

I have no idea how to achieve the same for those heads if that is indeed the problem.
Try another head and see if its same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

So the eVic can be used with RBA's, right?




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

its still behaving strange. i can't see new posts on this thread, without actually posting, myself


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So the eVic can be used with RBA's, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As long as you stay above 0.5 ohm coils... yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

I wouldn't even know how to build a coil at 0.5 

If I get one, it would be a very easy rebuildable one.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

All my other bits are making their way around the states, to my address there. then i'll ship them to myself from there 

Probably be 2-3 weeks before i get them


----------



## rvdwesth (4/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I wouldn't even know how to build a coil at 0.5
> 
> If I get one, it would be a very easy rebuildable one.
> 
> ...


 
Kayfun is like "....val uit 'n boom" easy - I wrap and wick in under 5 minutes. Ok maybe 3...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Kayfun is like "....val uit 'n boom" easy - I wrap and wick in under 5 minutes. Ok maybe 3...



Lol that's the exact one I was thinking, for this reason.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

must be my internet connection here.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

ok so using the eVic Supreme a bit. Pbusurdo's review of it is spot on.

It's not a full 30W device like a DNA30. That said, I'm really chuffed with it. The Delta has also been amazing, switching out juices without having to clean the head is amazing. 2 hits and the new juices flavour is really clean.

The fancy low power OLED screen seems to chew a crap load of battery, so I'm running it in stealth mode.

would be nice if they let you control the screen brightness. the VTC4 in it lasted me just over half a day. I'm running it till the eVic switches off, so that i can give it a good full cycle.

Also looking at the maths for it. It seems that a 3100mah Efest would be a better fit for this device? because the max amperage it can pull from the battery is something like 18amps.



Stock drip tip, is kinda like a traffic cone...



Nautilus one looks pretty cool.



The aerotank one is the winner though


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

@WHeunis the replaceable 510 connection on mine wasnt screwed down tight enough. I tightened it, and the issue seems to have gone away.


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @WHeunis the replaceable 510 connection on mine wasnt screwed down tight enough. I tightened it, and the issue seems to have gone away.


 
Sweet deal!
No faulty anything then!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

my thoughts exactly.  only gripe i have is with myself. if i had known i was getting one of these. I'd have ordered a lemo instead of a kayfun, since the leemo can hybrid onto the eVic Supreme.


----------



## WHeunis (4/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> my thoughts exactly.  only gripe i have is with myself. if i had known i was getting one of these. I'd have ordered a lemo instead of a kayfun, since the leemo can hybrid onto the eVic Supreme.




Naw.
Me and my Russian - FOR LIFE!
I don't have a single regret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/9/14)

I'm sure my kayfun will blow my socks off.

I ordered.
a UD iGO-W
a Infinite Stillare clone
a Tobecco Kayfun Lite Plus Clone
a Astro Mod Clone
2 X VTC4's
30m of 28awg kanthal
30m of 24awg kanthal
a coil jig
a ohm meter
10m of 3mm braided ekowool
a nitecore i2
and some other odds and ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/9/14)

Living with the eVic supreme a little longer, the machining is kinda unfinished on it. that bottom cap, has way too many sharp edges,. The Delta has really sharp edges on the AFC ring. It's like they cut steps out of the machining process to save money.

Battery life on the eVic also seems really, really short. I pulled it off the charger (said charge complete on the screen) about 45min ago, and I've had 50 hits (@ about 3 seconds each) and its now on 77% :/


----------



## WHeunis (5/9/14)

50 hits in 45 minutes?!

Calm down!

I can't imagine someone actually vaping at that speed all the time, so I'm just gonna guess you're a little bit struck with new toys, as we boys often are.
See how it goes for a few more days or a few more charge cycles.
Either the battery will settle into its environment, or you will slow down a bit - or both ideally!

I wouldn't worry (too much) about it, unless it persists over a few charge/discharge cycles on the battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> 50 hits in 45 minutes?!
> 
> Calm down!
> 
> ...


 
I have some form of Vape device in my mouth 24/7...
I guess I do about 50 - 70 hits per hour....


----------



## WHeunis (5/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I have some form of Vape device in my mouth 24/7...
> I guess I do about 50 - 70 hits per hour....


 
I do about 4ml per day (some days more, depends on stress)... and I thought I might need to slow that down too!

I toot about three or four good puffs every 20 minutes or so. Again depending on what I am doing and how often my brain gets distracted from it.


----------



## rvdwesth (5/9/14)

WHeunis said:


> I do about 4ml per day (some days more, depends on stress)... and I thought I might need to slow that down too!
> 
> I toot about three or four good puffs every 20 minutes or so. Again depending on what I am doing and how often my brain gets distracted from it.


 
Nope --> By the sounds of it I need to slow down!


----------



## Dr Phil (5/9/14)

My kayfun set up for today


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/9/14)

According to my eVic i'm hitting something like 750 puffs a day. mostly at night when i'm at home, during the day i'm often too busy, and hence i get distracted.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/9/14)

Ok, the battery life isn't all that bad. Guess I'm just used to not seeing the percentage drop  battery just died now. After 618 puffs. 
To be fair I was hitting more than I needed to, to bring the battery down, so I can give it another full cycle. 

The C3 head is a thing of beauty, I've been through 4 flavours of juice with no residual taste left over or anything. I've vaped just over 1 tank of juice. It's still tasting like new.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/9/14)

@WHeunis yep, that was not my usual rate of consumtion. Usually I'm using about 3-4ml's of juice a day. Most I've vaped in a day is 6ml and that was yesterday. I'm using 6mg juice today, so the increased consumption doesn't take me further down the nicotine rabbit hole.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

Ok, Just had a case of micro-arcing on the eVic Supreme. The bottom cap and the tube don't fit tight enough together, so some micro-arcing happens. net effect? the seam between the bottom cap and the tube gets really hot in a localized spot. Issues fixed now. just flipped the tube around.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

here is what the delta looks like, taken apart.




I mutilated another paperclip too


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/9/14)

hey, hey , hey! Stuff's starting to arrive at my US address


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/9/14)

Macro infini-coil



(with a paper clip)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Macro infini-coil
> View attachment 11124
> View attachment 11125
> View attachment 11126
> (with a paper clip)


I can't wait for you to get a rebuildable and show off your working coils. Its going to be interesting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/9/14)

I've been overdosing on build videos  Yosh Vapegate is a goodie. as is Rip Trippers 

still got 2 painful weeks of waiting to do till I get all my stuff


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/9/14)

Quad something


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/9/14)

Righto, Shipment should be in Harare by the end of the week. But customs and duty whatnot, will likely take a week... Minimum... :/


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/9/14)

Woot! My stuff is going to ship from the states to sunny ol'zim in the next few hours


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/9/14)




----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

Update 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

Centre coil





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

I want to try this 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I want to try this
> View attachment 11295
> 
> 
> ...


I've been watching these paper clip coils of yours with great interest. 

I love the energy and enthusiasm you have bud.

I'm sure wrapping coils with kanthal is gonna be unspectacular and a walk in the park for you 

I really don't know how you've managed with the paper clips. I'm sure you could even make a coil from a hanger!

Looking forward to seeing your builds

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

TBH, it feels kinda Zen, shaping a piece of wire to your will, for me at least. I'm loving the idea of the more fiddly hobby side of vaping.

As for bending the paper clips, years of calluses on my finger tips, and my trusty leatherman, make the wire do its thing.

One of the reasons i ordered 2 iGO-W's is so that i can try a crap ton of builds and compare them to each other somewhat objectively.
Also so that i have options when I drill their air holes out. (since according to the interwebs, thats whats needed for them to turn into cloud chasing machines)

Part of it's also I want to gain a decent amount of skill and knowledge, so that people up here with a hankering for the more enthusiast side of things, can see whats possible. It'd be really awesome to have more vapers up here, and have meets and stuff, like what you guys have down there. But its still very early days, So I just want to make clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

btw


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/9/14)

First go at torching a coil, made out of 0.511mm steel wire, so about 24awg 







More paper clip cool porn







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Dude that coil is so tight. U have definitely mastered coil building 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/9/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/9/14)

Just paid the duty on my order... $133.00 (ouch...) They're saying I should have my parcel on wednesday


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

a


n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 11480
> 
> 
> View attachment 11481
> ...


awesome looking coil. whats that caled?
performance?
what resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Lol that's 24AWG iron wire, so wouldn't be any good in an atomizer. No idea what it's called 

If it were kanthal it'd be about 0.35 ohms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Lol that's 24AWG iron wire, so wouldn't be any good in an atomizer. No idea what it's called
> 
> If it were kanthal it'd be about 0.35 ohms
> 
> ...


still a very awesome build bro.
you coil building skills is growing with every build. very impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Thanks  can't wait for my stuff to be cleared through customs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Should be all set for me to collect it tomorrow morning  (they'll deliver at 12:00) but I seriously don't possess the kinda self-control needed to wait that long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Woot, looks definite  going to pick up my gear at 08:00, the second FedEx opens  Already organised 45min time off to fiddle with my new toys


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Kinda decided on what my first build ever will be  going to have a go at doing dual 28AWG coils wrapped 9 times each around a 3mm drill bit, wicked with some ekowool. Think I'll build in the Stillare to start off with, looks like it might be easier than the iGO-W's or the kayfun.
Should put it at about 1 ohm. should be plenty safe with my VTC4's.

With my new batteries, whats the best course of action? Should i throw them on the charger for long stretch, or should i start using them straight away, and discharge them to 3.4-3.6v, then give them a long slow charge? Which course of action is better for the life of the batteries?


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Kinda decided on what my first build ever will be  going to have a go at doing dual 28AWG coils wrapped 9 times each around a 3mm drill bit, wicked with some ekowool. Think I'll build in the Stillare to start off with, looks like it might be easier than the iGO-W's or the kayfun.
> Should put it at about 1 ohm. should be plenty safe with my VTC4's.
> 
> With my new batteries, whats the best course of action? Should i throw them on the charger for long stretch, or should i start using them straight away, and discharge them to 3.4-3.6v, then give them a long slow charge? Which course of action is better for the life of the batteries?


They discharged for shipping about halfway. Charge them before use. Thats good practice for batteries. These new fangled batteries don't need to be charged for 8 hrs normally when the chargers says they ready they ready. They do hold a charge better after a few cycles.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Thanks man 

 still got 01:49 to wait till I can go to FedEx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

I'm in love with this stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/9/14)

Happy vaping bru and those coils look good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Thanks man! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

ok so after some hours of screwing around, i've settled for now, on 0.7 ohms for my kayfun (took me much messing around to get the wicking right) and 0.54 ohms for my iGO-W. I'm still not really happy with my stillare, I think I'm screwing up on something with the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/14)

Keen to try out some more exotic builds in my spare iGO-W this weekend, and see if I can win with the stillare


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

When my tank goes empty on my kayfun, I'm going to try sticking this in it. It's 22 wraps of 24awg kanthal around a 3mm drillbit.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

If that doesn't workout I have this as a backup 
Twisted 28awg 7 wraps around a 2.5mm drill bit.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Twisted it was 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Stillare drip tip really goes with the kafun 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (18/9/14)

Awesome coils bud! So Mods hows about a nice shiny Coil Master medal for @n0ugh7_zw ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Thanks man, but I think I'm still far away from being a master 


This guys a master...



Think he's called deeduplex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (18/9/14)

Bet you he can't make a super awesome paperclip coil like you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Lol  I dunno, in some ways a paperclip is easier to work with, much less springy than kanthal. To get everything to sit right I'm torching the kanthal twice and still pinching it on the mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

I'm going to try a twisted 28g dual coil build in my stillare tonight. I'm thinking 7 wraps around a 3mm drill bit, should put me at about 0.25 ohms. 

Hopefully that'll give me some cloudage  (not for use in public obviously) 
Will try and make it a tutorial and post it on the forum  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

The tobeco kayfun is awesome... Except the fill hole, that parts utterly useless. The threads were so small and weak, that I stripped them :-/

Still works fine. Just means I have to disassemble the whole thing to push the screw out. 

Going to drip at work from now on I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Btw this looks interesting





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (18/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Btw this looks interesting
> 
> View attachment 11604
> 
> ...


 
Do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

That looks like a 0.5 ohm build. The twisted coil on my kayfun should be at about 0.35. It's a bit too hot. 

0.5 ohms, sounds like a plan  

But I want to try doing that twisted build in my stillare first. Seeing as I'm going to be dripping more than using my kayfun, till I can mill some new threads in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Going to take my DSLR home in any case to take come good pics of what progress I make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/14)

Well! Forgot the DSLR 

The twisted 28AWG coils looked cool, but took a long time to come to life.







So I did a couple 24AWG Macro coils (6 wraps around a 3.2mm drill bit). Worked out to 0.44 ohms. Much more snappy.


----------

